# Orchid



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I consider my orchid a friend. It actually has a way of telling me if it is upset. When I first bought it had no flowers and a flower stem. The top node it growing. I am dieting to know if it is a hormone buildup which grows a new orchid. Or a new flower.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I used to be an orchid lover till all my orchids(except for 1)died because of the hot and dry weather.Then i became a betta fish keeper!!:-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I use aquarium water to grow mine. My room is so humid that roots are growing in mid air.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I killed my last orchid (an mini phael) by over watering/misting. It's base rotted :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I water when it tells me too.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I use aquarium water to grow mine. My room is so humid that roots are growing in mid air.


You know they are classified as air root plants? Doesn't matter if your room is humid or not


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But they get things like water from air and prefer it. They need a humid envirement for there otos to work. That is how the pots work.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

If you look up the orchid, you will find they are epipytes, that means they have a non-parasitic relationship with trees and other plants. That's why they have air roots


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant the air itself and water that flows over them is here source of nutrients.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

Choclatebetta: You are correct that you should water your orchid "when it tells you to" (and not more often) If you leave the flower stem on the plant it will often either produce more buds, or little plantlets. You should leave the stem on the plant for as long as it takes, but if it dries out and turns brown, you should remove it. Sometimes I have old flower spikes on my orchids for months and months, and they will throw new buds. I have one right now with two little plantlets growing from a very old flower spike. Good luck - I hope you get new growth from your spike!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The spike died but the Orchid is good.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

It might take a while, but if it is healthy it will throw another spike. What color were the flowers?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought it without flowers so dont know.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

:-D So it will be a surprise!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to buy ferts for them soon.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

You can use an all purpose fertilizer or you can use orchid fertilizer. There are types to help promote flowering also.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have 2 Kalanchoe species one is flowering and my mother of millions is creating babies.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How can it tell you to do stuff?


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

We have almost got our own live chat going here! I have orchids and also some African violets. I have had one of the orchids, the first one I got, since the early 1980's. It is my most faithful bloomer.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love unusual plants. Baby Mother of Millions grow on my Mother of millions plant leaves.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

Perry: you can tell by looking at it if it is in need of watering. Just like other plants - you learn their body language, so to speak.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I can only communicate with my Orchid.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh. Hehe.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Plant Whisperer. I know Betta social skills Flare Flare.


----------

